# allgemeine protektorenfrage all mountain.



## clowz (2. Mai 2017)

hallo, ich weiss dazu gibts shcon unzählige threads aber irgendwie bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz im klaren was ich jetzt wirlich brauch.

zu mir, bin schon nahe bei den 40, 90 kg schwer (was sich bei stürzen schon bemerkbar machen kann  und einigermassen sportlich.

radfahren tu ich erst seit ca mitte august letzten jahres, wobei ich das hügel rauf, waldwege runter für mich als hauptbeschäftigung auserkoren hab. technik ist ganz "low" dh kein bunny hop kein manual auch sonst noch gar nix...

hab einen "normalen" fahrradhelm, dazu knieschützer und ellbogenpads, die hab ich einfach mal gekauft da sie scheinbar gern beim allmountain getragen werden (wenn ich mir die fotos diverser leuts so anschau, bzw hier im forum das für mich so rausgelesen hab).

gestern bin ich dann auf einen  flowtrail  runter, und prompt hats mich das erste mal schön übers rad geworfen, und ich bin recht sanft auf der schulter/helm gelandet. war wohl etwas unaufmerksam bzw wars einfach ein fahrfehler.

jetzt ist meine frage: lohnt sich die anschaffung von einer weste im allmountain bereich, oder reichts wenn ich einfach mal besser fahren lerne um dann besser damit umzugehen? ich will mir keine protektoren kaufen, die ich dann eh immer zuhause liegen lasse ....

muss dazu sagen dass ich mir letztes jahr erst ein hardtail (bulls copperhead 3) und im dezember dann noch ein fully (canyon spectral) gekauft hab und eigentlich vor hab das hauptsächlich zu nutzen. evt wars auch dem fully ein bisschen geschuldet dass ich da etwas zuviel wollte ..

also als fahrziel für mich ist jetzt nicht dass ich die stecken mit möglichst hohen tempo durchbretter, aber dass halt schon ein schöner flow entsteht ... und weiters dass ich die gegend um mein heimatort rum schön erkunde ... da gibts zwar wenig wirklich angelegte wege, aber unzählige wanderwege die alle ganz nett zum befahren sind.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

Ich habe bei kniffligen Abfahrten immer neben Knie Ellbogenprotektoren so eine faltbare Protektorweste dabei nachdem ich mir nach langer Auszeit bei einer schweren Abfahrt durch einen Sturz gleichmal das Schultereckgelenk gesprengt habe. Die wichtigsten Kriterien für mich bei Protektoren für unterwegs sind Größe, Gewicht, Schutzwirkung - in dieser Reihenfolge. Richtige DH Protektoren sind auf Dauer einfach zu schwer und eine richtige Schutzweste eher was für den Bikepark.

Knie - Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin
Ellbogen - ION E_Lite
Schulter/Brust - POC VDP Spine Tee (allerdings ohne Rückenprotektor - stattdessen ist einer im Rucksack)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2017)

Was wirklich nötig ist, sieht man oft erst nach einem schweren Aufprall.
Den Rücken zu schützen (entweder mit Rückenprotektor oder Rücksack-gern mit Protektor) finde ich sehr wichtig, da hier irreparable Schäden zu befürchten sind.
Helm mit montierbarem Kinnbügel finde ich gut, besonders wenn man schnell oder in unbekanntem Terrain unterwegs ist.
Knie, Hände, Schienbein, Ellenbogen, Unterarm, Oberkörper (Reihenfolge der Wichtigkeit für mich)

Schultern und Schlüsselbein werden aber schwer zu schützen sein.

Ich finde es nicht falsch, sich erst mal maximal zu schützen um dann rauszufinden, was man immer anhaben sollte.
Dann liegt halt was rum, was nur selten zum Einsatz kommt.

Ein sturzfreies 2017
Roudy


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich habe bei kniffligen Abfahrten immer neben Knie Ellbogenprotektoren so eine faltbare Protektorweste dabei nachdem ich mir nach langer Auszeit bei einer schweren Abfahrt durch einen Sturz gleichmal das Schultereckgelenk gesprengt habe. Die wichtigsten Kriterien für mich bei Protektoren für unterwegs sind Größe, Gewicht, Schutzwirkung - in dieser Reihenfolge. Richtige DH Protektoren sind auf Dauer einfach zu schwer und eine richtige Schutzweste eher was für den Bikepark.
> 
> Knie - Endura Singletrack Knee/Shin
> Ellbogen - ION E_Lite
> Schulter/Brust - POC VDP Spine Tee (allerdings ohne Rückenprotektor - stattdessen ist einer im Rucksack)


du hast IMMER ALLES dabei. 



clowz schrieb:


> hallo, ich weiss dazu gibts shcon unzählige threads aber irgendwie bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz im klaren was ich jetzt wirlich brauch.
> 
> zu mir, bin schon nahe bei den 40, 90 kg schwer (was sich bei stürzen schon bemerkbar machen kann  und einigermassen sportlich.
> 
> ...


Also Helm, Handschuhe und bei unsicheren Abfahren Knieschoner sind ok.
Ansonsten würde ich dir raten, konzentriert und im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten zu fahren. D.h. bei 80-90%. Wenn du ans Limit gehen und dich verbessern willst, kann es ratsam sein, sicherheitstechnisch etwas aufzurüsten. 
Aber Schutzausrüstung macht dich auch nicht unsterblich - Ermessensfrage.


----------



## rmaurer (2. Mai 2017)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> du hast IMMER ALLES dabei.



war das eine Frage? Oder spielst du auf das Photo mit der Ausrüstung an? 

Knie und Ellbogen Protektoren eigentlich fast immer, es ist nunmal Tatsache dass man meistens auf die Gliedmaßen fällt.
Die Protektoren sind so leicht und schnell angezogen dass sie nicht weiter ins Gewicht fallen. Die Weste ist eher optional, aber es ging hier doch um die Weste oder?


----------



## everywhere.local (2. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> war das eine Frage?


nein


rmaurer schrieb:


> Oder spielst du auf das Photo mit der Ausrüstung an?


ja


----------



## clowz (3. Mai 2017)

danke für eure antworten, und bin jetzt zumindest a bissl schlauer, dh i werd mir mal eine grundausstattung weiter zulegen und am anfang ist mal mehr besser


----------



## clowz (4. Mai 2017)

so falls wer das ganze nochmal liest weil er in einer ähnlichen situation steckt:
hab mir jetzt einen neuen helm (uvex finale), neue handschuhe fürs runterfahren (mavic crossride protect) ein leichtes protect shirt (IXC Carve Jersey) zu den vorhandenen knie und ellbogen schützer zugelegt.

vor hab ich bei den normalen waldtrails Helm/Handschuhe/ellbogen zu tragen, und wenns a bissl schneller wird oberkörper/knie dazu ...

hoffe mal dass ich gar nix davon brauche


----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Mai 2017)

Beim Stichwort Allmountain würde ich eher einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, als das Geld in eine Protektorweste zu investieren. Die vehindert nämlich keinen Sturz.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Mai 2017)

das kreuz ist, dass man sich noch so einpacken kann, es wird immer was geben, was kaputt gehen kann.
bei mir wars dann eben das kreuzband.
wenn man alles schützen will, was schützenswert ist, kann man sich eh nimmer bewegen ;-)

AM reicht normal der helm, bei flotterer fahrweise je nach gelände knieprotektoren, bei verwendung von flats eher die längeren. ellbogenschützer sind zwar kommod bei brombeerkontakt oder wenn man wirklich viel in schotter- und blockhalden rumblödelt, aber sonst? meist fängt man sich mit den handflächen ab, dabei leidet meist der daumenballen.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Beim Stichwort Allmountain würde ich eher einen Fahrtechnikkurs machen, als das Geld in eine Protektorweste zu investieren. Die vehindert nämlich keinen Sturz.



Der Fahrtechnikkurs aber auch nicht.
Wieso ist es hier so verpönt Schutzkleidung zu tragen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> das kreuz ist, dass man sich noch so einpacken kann, es wird immer was geben, was kaputt gehen kann.



Sorry aber das ist kein Argument. Es gibt auch Stürze wo man "noch so sehr einen Helm tragen kann", man ist danach trotzdem tot. Dem stehen aber einen weitaus größere Anzahl von Sturzszenarien gegenüber bei denen der Helm die Unfallfolgen massiv abmindern kann.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. Mai 2017)

naja, ich hab ja nicht gesagt, nein, nix tragen. das hat sich darauf bezogen, dass irgendwann mal schluss mit schutz ist, weil man trotz ganzkörperschutz immer noch stellen hat, die (fast) ungeschützt sind. zb daumenballen, zb bänder und sehnen...

nur isses schon seltsam und aus gewichts- und bewegungstechnischen gründen unvorteilhaft, auf s0-1 waldwegen vollgepanzert daherzukommen.
weil dann müsste ich als rennradler auf jeder öffentlichen straße mit fullface, neckbrace etc fahren, weil hier das risiko für schwere verletzungen auch da ist?

das mittelmaß wirds sein, in dem man sich wohl und sicher fühlt. was andere dazu sagen, sollte egal sein. die aussage, knieschützer alleine  sind ausreichend, war perönlich auf mich bezogen.
wobei ich derzeit komplett ohne (außer helm) fahre, um in der rehaphase weniger zu riskieren, aber das ist eine andere geschichte...


----------



## _Vader (4. Mai 2017)

clowz schrieb:


> hallo, ich weiss dazu gibts shcon unzählige threads aber irgendwie bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz im klaren was ich jetzt wirlich brauch.
> 
> zu mir, bin schon nahe bei den 40, 90 kg schwer (was sich bei stürzen schon bemerkbar machen kann  und einigermassen sportlich.
> 
> ...



Fahrtechnik ist der best Schutz vor Sturz!
Damit kommst du seltener in Sturzsituationen und selbst wenn, bekommt man das noch soweit abgefangen, dass der folgende Sturz nicht so schlimm wird.
Schulter ist mit ner Protektorjacke nicht zu schützen, da die allermeisten Schulterverletzungen durch den "gestreckten" Arm beim Fallen kommen. Eine Protektorjacke hilft gegen Steine, Stöcke und Schürfwunden. 
Was bei der Schulter viel hilft ist, wenn du die Falltechnik beherschst, also z.B. beim Judo lernt man gezielt das Fallen. Dadurch hat man keine Angst mehr davor und streckt auch den Arm nicht, um sich abzufangen. Ist natürlich ein Kacktipp, wenn man schon 40 ist und evtl nicht so viel Zeit und Lust hat für ein Hobby noch sowas aufwendiges zu machen. Egal, auf was ich hinaus will: Schulterverletzungen sind fast (Verletzungen durch Steine sonstigen Bodenbelag ausgeschlossen) nur durch genug Muskeln im Oberkörperbereich und einer gute Fallschule zu minimieren. 
Sonst würde ich Knieschoner, Helm und Handschuhe nehmen. Ellenbogenschoner behindern einen stark und meistens fällt man eh aufs Knie. Helm obligatorisch. Fullface würd ich genau wie die Protektorjacke nur im Park anziehen, aber du kannst ihn auch auf Trails benutzen bis du dich sicherer fühlst. Oder einen dieser leichten Trailhelme mit kinnschutz, der auch oben schon mal erwähnt wurde. Protektorrucksack kannste verwenden. Rucksack hat man ja eh meistens dabei und ob da n Protektor drin ist oder nicht spielt auch keine Rolle mehr. Jacke wär mir zu unpraktisch zum berghochfahren und brauchen tuts man die, meiner Meinung nach, nur im Park.
Aber slebst wenn du voll protektioniert durch die Gegend fährst, hilft das eigtl nur um oberflächliche Verletzugnen zu vermeiden. Vor Bänderrissen, Frakturen helfen die Protektoren auch nicht so viel. Nur, dass du dich nicht zu unbesiegbar fühlst...
Sonst ist der Tipp von weiter oben natürlich das A und O: Nicht bis ans Limit gehen! Ich bin selbst so ein Limitfahrer und mich hauts sehr oft hin, viel öfters als meine Kollegen, obwohl ich viel besser fahr als die meisten. Wenn du noch oft stürzt, obwohl du nicht ans Limit gegangen bist, besuch ne Fahrtechnikschule.


----------



## _Vader (4. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Der Fahrtechnikkurs aber auch nicht.
> Wieso ist es hier so verpönt Schutzkleidung zu tragen?



Liegt daran, dass man oft die sogenannten "Plastikritter" im Wald sieht, die dann am erstbesten Stein hängen bleiben und hinfallen und dann ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein haben. Trotz Ritterrüstung. Also meiner Erfahrung korreliert übertriebener Trailschutz mit unterdurchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik sehr oft. Da hätten sie das Geld lieber in Kurse investierten sollen.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Liegt daran, dass man oft die sogenannten "Plastikritter" im Wald sieht, die dann am erstbesten Stein hängen bleiben und hinfallen und dann ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein haben. Trotz Ritterrüstung. Also meiner Erfahrung korreliert übertriebener Trailschutz mit unterdurchschnittlicher Fahrtechnik sehr oft. Da hätten sie das Geld lieber in Kurse investierten sollen.



Ja natürlich, jemand der schlechte Fahrtechnik hat und einer erhöhten Sturzgefahr ausgesetzt ist wird zumindest versuchen die Sturzfolgen abzumindern. Daraus schlusszufolgern dass jemand der Schutzkleidung trägt automatisch eine schlechte Fahrtechnik hat bzw. Sturzverletztungen anzuführen (Schlüsselbeinbruch) die unabhängig von Schutzkleidung passieren ist doch ein Totschlagargument.

Mir haben die Knieprotektoren schon oft die Schienbeine gerettet. 

Diese Vorstellung dass man durch einen wenige Stunden dauernden Fahrtechnikkurs plötzlich einen Riesen Sprung im eigenen Können macht ist unrealistisch und Leute die mit dieser Erwartungshaltung in den Kurs gehen werden eher enttäuscht sein.


----------



## _Vader (4. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, jemand der schlechte Fahrtechnik hat und einer erhöhten Sturzgefahr ausgesetzt ist wird zumindest versuchen die Sturzfolgen abzumindern. Daraus schlusszufolgern dass jemand der Schutzkleidung trägt automatisch eine schlechte Fahrtechnik hat bzw. Sturzverletztungen anzuführen (Schlüsselbeinbruch) die unabhängig von Schutzkleidung passieren ist doch ein Totschlagargument.
> 
> Und diese Vorstellung dass man durch einen wenige Stunden dauernden Fahrtechnikkurs plötzlich einen Riesen Sprung im eigenen Können macht ist unrealistisch und Leute die mit dieser Erwartungshaltung in den Kurs gehen werden eher enttäuscht sein.



Ich folgere nicht aus zuviel Schutzkleidung, schlechte Fahrtechnik. Sondern mir fällt eine hohe Korrelation auf. Das ist ein Unterschied. Andersrum hat man mit der Vorhersage: "Die mit recht wenig Schutzausrüstung fahren meist am besten." auffallend oft Recht. Das mit dem Schlüsselbeinbruch und dem erstbesten Stein mag überspitzt ausgedrückt sein und war auch so gewollt, allerdings selbst erlebt. Daher .  Ich finde es ist der falsche Weg durch viel Schutzkleidung die Folgen zu minimiern. Man sollte durch Fahrtechnik, Selbsteinschätzung, Bodeneinschätzung usw. Stürze minimieren. Klar das geht theoretisch auch mit Schutzausrüstung, ist aber m.E. nicht hilfreich, da Schmerz halt doch noch ein guter Lehrer sein kann. Anders siehts aus, wenn der Fahrer eigtl ganz gut fährt, sich aber nix traut. Aber darum gehts ja hier nicht.
Das mit der Fahrtechnik seh ich ein bisschen anders. Ich bringe gerade privat 2 Leuten (ein Anfänger, eine "langjährige" Fahrererin) Zeug bei und die Fortschritte beider Personen sind enorm. Davor bin ich öfters mit ihnen unterwegs gewesen (über 2 jahre immer mal wieder) ohne eine Steigerung ihrer Technik zu bemerken. Klar ist so ein Privatunterricht wahrscheinlich besser, weil ja 1 Lehrer pro ein bis zwei Schüler... Aber ich hab ja auch nicht die Didaktik der ausgebildeten Fahrtechniktrainer. Außerdem gibts ja immer mehrere Levels an Fahrtechik und wenn man alle absolviert hat, bringt das schon einiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (4. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Diese Vorstellung dass man durch einen wenige Stunden dauernden Fahrtechnikkurs plötzlich einen Riesen Sprung im eigenen Können macht ist unrealistisch und Leute die mit dieser Erwartungshaltung in den Kurs gehen werden eher enttäuscht sein.



Fahrtechnik kann man sich leider nicht kaufen, so wie ein Bike mit genug Federweg für den Bikepark. Da hilft nur viel üben auf ganz normalen Wegen (Forststraßen und einfache Pfade ohne Hindernisse), wo normalerweise Jeder anfängt. Wer ohne Fahrtechnik auf einen Trail geht und meint, die Federung bügelt schon alles glatt und wenn nicht, schützen mich die Protektoren vor Verletzungen, ist fahrlässig. Du kannst so viele Protektoren anziehen, wie Du willst und kannst Dir trotzdem das Schlüsselbein, die Hand, oder den Arm brechen... Der Fahrtechnikkurs zeigt einem immerhin, welche Defizite bestehen, an denen man arbeiten muss. Das man nach 3 Stunden Fahrtechnikkurs nicht fährt wie ein Profi, ist klar. Die persönliche Einschätzung, was man fahren kann und was nicht, bekommt man nur mit viel Erfahrung und stetiger Steigerung des Schwierigkeitsgrads.


----------



## rmaurer (4. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ich finde es ist der falsche Weg durch viel Schutzkleidung die Folgen zu minimiern. Man sollte durch Fahrtechnik, Selbsteinschätzung, Bodeneinschätzung usw. Stürze minimieren.
> 
> Klar das geht theoretisch auch mit Schutzausrüstung, ist aber m.E. nicht hilfreich, da Schmerz halt doch noch ein guter Lehrer sein kann.



Ich glaube du unterscheidest nicht zwischen Sturzhäufigkeit und Sturzfolgen, ich halte es für wenig schlüssig mehr Fahrtechnik (Sturzhäufigkeit) mit weniger Schutzausrüstung (Sturzfolgen) aufzuwiegen, denn ein schlimmer Sturz kann einen bereits für Monate ausser Gefecht setzen, bei Knieverletzungen schlimmstenfalls für immer.

Erstmal einen Mountainbiker der nie stürzt gibt es nicht. Ja klar du kannst immer auf Forststrassen bleiben und möglichst defensiv fahren aber ist die Zeitachse nur lang genug wird es dich eben doch irgendwann mal schmeißen. Das können auch vollkommen unverschuldete Stürze sein die nicht allein durch ein mangelndes eigenes Fahrkönnen verursacht werden. 

Als Tourenfahrer mit Klickpedalen habe ich früher auch selten Protektoren getragen aber wenn man mit Flatpedalen unterwegs ist (das sind die mit den PINs) dann hört sich der Spass auf.

Mir ist die Vorstellung Knie gegen Flatpedal kein "guter Lehrer", das ist kein Sturz von dem man einfach wieder aufsteht "mit ein paar blauen Flecken" (wie so etwas aussieht kannst du im Internet gerne ergooglen!)

Wenn man mal schwierige Stellen probieren möchte und daran führt nix vorbei um seine Fahrtechnik zu verbessern sind Stürze nunmal unumgänglich und es wäre doch nur logisch sich gegen diese auch bestmöglich abzusichern?


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Ich glaube du unterscheidest nicht zwischen Sturzhäufigkeit und Sturzfolgen, ich halte es für wenig schlüssig mehr Fahrtechnik (Sturzhäufigkeit) mit weniger Schutzausrüstung (Sturzfolgen) aufzuwiegen, denn ein schlimmer Sturz kann einen bereits für Monate ausser Gefecht setzen, bei Knieverletzungen schlimmstenfalls für immer.
> 
> Erstmal einen Mountainbiker der nie stürzt gibt es nicht. Ja klar du kannst immer auf Forststrassen bleiben und möglichst defensiv fahren aber ist die Zeitachse nur lang genug wird es dich eben doch irgendwann mal schmeißen. Das können auch vollkommen unverschuldete Stürze sein die nicht allein durch ein mangelndes eigenes Fahrkönnen verursacht werden.
> 
> ...



Doch natürlich unterscheide ich da. Der zitierte Abschnitt ist etwas blöd formuliert. Sollte bedeuten: 

"Ich finde es ist der falsche Weg durch viel Schutzkleidung die Folgen zu minimiern. Man sollte durch Fahrtechnik, Selbsteinschätzung, Bodeneinschätzung usw. Stürze minimieren.
Klar kann man diese Sturzminimierung auch mit voller Schutzausrüstung betreiben, ist aber m.E. nicht hilfreich, da die volle Rüstung ein risikobereiter Fahren lässt, die Folgen harmloser werden und damit die Notwendigkeit der besseren Fahrtechnik kleiner wird und Schmerz halt doch noch ein guter Lehrer sein kann."

Fahr ruhig weiter mit Protektorweste im Wald, wenn du dich damit besser fühlst. Hab ich gar nix dagegen. Finde es nur bisschen befremdlich, aber jedem das seine. Natürlich gibt es viele Biker, die dich belächeln werden, weil du in Ihren Augen mit Bikeparkausrüstung einen Trail fährst. Die Folgerung dieser Leute ist natürlich, dass der Trail für dich genauso herausfordernd ist, wie für sie die Downhillstrecke im Park. Was wiederum Rückschlüsse auf Fahrtechnik usw. zulässt. Bei mir am Hometrail (offizielle Downhillstrecke) sieht man oft Leute, die oben vollgepanzert erstmal ne halbe Stunde ihren Reifendruck korrigieren, die Federelemente einstellen, usw. und dann obwohl man 3 minuten gewartet hat, vor einem den Trail verstopfen. Daher kommt die Assoziation, zwischen Plastikritter und keiner Fahrtechnik. Ausnahmen gibts immer.

Im übrigen bist du ein bisschen überheblich und unterschätzt mein Können und Wissen massiv, wenn du glaubst mir erklären zu müssen was Flatpedals sind. Das ist so ungefähr mein Level: 



 Können uns gern mal im Park treffen, wenn du mir was beibringen kannst. Flatpedalverletzungen hatte ich sehr oft, allerdings hören die auch auf, wenn man ein bestimmtes "Level" der Fahrtechnik erreicht. Weil man einfach das Pedal nicht mehr verliert. (natürlich nicht zu 100% aber mittelerweile passiert das nur noch 1 mal im Jahr oder so) Hatte übrigens mal ein Pedal im Schienbein stecken, das ich aktiv wieder rausziehen musste. 4 Löcher im Knochen, die 3 Wochen lang gesifft haben. Dazu ne Sollbruchstelle am Schienbein generiert, das dann beim Basketballtraining gebrochen ist.. also hör mir auf..


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

Wir sind eben anderer Meinung.
Trailprotektoren != Bikeparkausrüstung



_Vader schrieb:


> Hatte übrigens mal ein Pedal im Schienbein stecken, das ich aktiv wieder rausziehen musste. 4 Löcher im Knochen, die 3 Wochen lang gesifft haben. Dazu ne Sollbruchstelle am Schienbein generiert, das dann beim Basketballtraining gebrochen ist.. also hör mir auf..



Sowas brauchte ich echt nicht wenn es sich vermeiden lässt, Fahrtechnik hin oder her. Da bleibe ich lieber ein Feigling und fahre weiter mit Protektoren.


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

rmaurer schrieb:


> Wir sind eben anderer Meinung.
> Trailprotektoren != Bikeparkausrüstung
> 
> 
> ...



Ja dürfen wir ja auch oder?  Für den einen ist es Trail- und für den anderen ist es Parkausrüstung. Jetzt weiß der OP die verschiedenen Ansichten und kann selbst entscheiden. Das ist ja auch Sinn der Sache. 
Das mit dem Schienbein ist lustigerweise bei einem ganz normalen alltäglichen Transfer von meiner damaligen Freundin nach Hause durch die Stadt passiert. Mit Jeans und Sneaker. Hab halt aus Prinzip jeden sich bietenden Drop im Stadtpark mitegnommen.. War halt Pech.. und zu lange Pins.


----------



## everywhere.local (5. Mai 2017)

clowz schrieb:


> so falls wer das ganze nochmal liest weil er in einer ähnlichen situation steckt:
> hab mir jetzt einen neuen helm (uvex finale), neue handschuhe fürs runterfahren (mavic crossride protect) ein leichtes protect shirt (IXC Carve Jersey) zu den vorhandenen knie und ellbogen schützer zugelegt.
> 
> vor hab ich bei den normalen waldtrails Helm/Handschuhe/ellbogen zu tragen, und wenns a bissl schneller wird oberkörper/knie dazu ...
> ...


Priorisierung ist falsch.
Geht so:

Helm>(Handschuhe)>Knieprotektoren>(Weste)>Ellenbogen>...lange nix...>Protektorenhose und solch Firlefanz


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Für den einen ist es Trail- und für den anderen ist es Parkausrüstung.



Das wäre eine Weste für den bikepark Einsatz:







Das ist das Shirt vom gleichen Hersteller für den Trail Einsatz:






erkennst du den Unterschied? Nicht jeder der obiges Shirt trägt ist gleich ein "Plastikritter". Bei den Protektoren ist es ähnlich.

Ich habe extra oben geschrieben:


rmaurer schrieb:


> Die wichtigsten Kriterien für mich bei Protektoren für unterwegs sind Größe, Gewicht, Schutzwirkung - in dieser Reihenfolge. Richtige DH Protektoren sind auf Dauer einfach zu schwer und eine richtige Schutzweste eher was für den Bikepark.



Die Protektoren wiegen keine 500g und zum Anlegen brauche ich <1 Min. Selbst wenn ich die nur 1x im Jahr wirklich brauche um Sturzfolgen abzumildern weil meine Fahrtechnik so gut ist wie deine, dafür dass ich dann für Wochen keine Löcher im Schienbein habe oder gar im Knie ist es mir den Aufwand wert.

Und wie gesagt Sturzfolgen haben nichts mit Fahrtechnik zu tun, bestenfalls der Sturzhäufigkeit. Wenn man so argumentiert bräuchte man eigentlich auch keinen Helm mehr tragen, denn der Schmerz den man verspürt wenn es einen einmal auf den Kopf haut "ist ein guter Lehrer" und "Leute die vor der Abfahrt einen Helm anziehen haben auffallend oft eine schlechte Fahrtechnik."


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

Du lässt aber auch keine andere Meiung als deine zu...  allmählich reichts mir.


rmaurer schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Weste für den bikepark Einsatz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir nicht. 

Im übrigen ist deine "Trailveste" so eine hier :



Vgl.:"kleiner Bikerucksack" Thread..
Das zählt auf jeden Fall in die Bikepark- und in die Plastikritterkategorie!
Außerdem, warum fühlst du dich denn so arg anggriffen? Obwohl ich immer alles allgemein formuliert hab, scheint es dich wohl auf die Palme zu bringen.  Warum wohl?  

Das mit dem Helm lass ich mal unkommentiert, da der Vergleich total schwachsinnig ist.


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Im übrigen ist deine "Trailveste" so eine hier :
> Anhang anzeigen 601214
> Vgl.:"kleiner Bikerucksack" Thread..
> Das zählt auf jeden Fall in die Bikepark- und in die Plastikritterkategorie!



Du täuscht dich. Rein vom Photo her würde ich auch nie glauben wie leicht die POC ohne den fetten Rückenprotektor eigentlich ist. Sie lässt sich aber so klein falten dass sie inkl Kinnbügel in die Helmhalterug vom Deuter EXP12 passt und zudem als Weste sehr schnell anziehen, schneller als ein Protektorshirt. Mir ist keine Weste bekannt die dem auch nur nahe kommt aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch was.







Die Plastikapplikationen lassen einen zwar wirklich wie einen "Plastikritter" aussehen haben aber den Vorteil dass sie leichter und besser belüftet sind als neuere Westen mit Schaumstoff wie z.b. die Evoc:






am Bild kein großer Unterschied, in der Praxis ist die Evoc aber gefühlt doppelt so schwer, extrem heiss und zum Mitschleppen am Trail wegen Packmaß und Gewicht unbrauchbar.

Die obige IXS Weste die ich ebenfalls da habe wiegt als reine Bikeparkweste mit fest integrierten Rückenprotektor nochmal ne ganze Ecke mehr


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

Genau der falsche Ansatz. Diese Art Vesten sind meiner Meinung nach, bei abgebautem Rückenprotektor, so unnötig wie ein Kropf. Das Material der Veste ist so dünn, dass genaus so viel schützt, als hätte man nur n normales shirt an. die Plastikschalen haben genau deswegen kein sonderlich guten Halt. Und außerdem: Vor was bitte schützten dich die Dinger? 
-Schürfwunden auf den Schultern
-Schürfwunden auf der Brust
das wars.. 
Schutz braucht halt viel Material und zwar flächendeckend und eng anliegend, deswegen ist deine Protektorweste zu nix gut, außer dir Sicherheit zu vermitteln, die sie gar nicht bietet. Und das ist genau das, was ich an diesen Vesten nicht leiden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

Aber hallo - vorher noch war die Weste deiner Meinung eine "Bikepark Downhillweste" und jetzt schützt sie "gar nicht mehr"?

Ich halte es für wenig sinnvoll über ein Produkt welches man nur aus einer Abbildung kennt so pauschal zu urteilen.

Die Schulterprotektoren sind bei der Weste mindestens genauso massiv ausgeführt wie bei der IXS und das dazwischen eher dünnes Material ist stört mich nicht solange die Protektoren gut an ihrer Stelle sitzen, gegen Schuss- und Stichattacken soll sie ja auch nicht schützen, wohl aber gut belüftet sein.

Der Rückenprotektor ist in meinem Rucksack.


----------



## _Vader (5. Mai 2017)

Mit Protektor wäre sie ne leichte Parkjacke, die für manchen durchaus ausreicht. Wenn man allerdings den Protektor schon im Rucksack hat, kann man die Jakce auch gleich weg lassen, weil sie nix bringt. vgl. ("...meiner Meinung nach, *bei abgebautem Rückenprotektor*, so unnötig wie ein...")
Plastikritter erklärt sich von selbst.

Hier hat kürzlich jemand eine kleine Zusammenfassung bezüglich der Veste abgegeben, anhand der hab ich mal meine Aussage gewagt:
"...wie leicht die POC...Sie lässt sich aber so klein falten dass sie inkl Kinnbügel in die Helmhalterug vom Deuter EXP12 passt ... Mir ist keine Weste bekannt die dem auch nur nahe kommt aber vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch was....Die Plastikapplikationen lassen einen zwar wirklich wie einen "Plastikritter" aussehen haben aber den Vorteil dass sie leichter und besser belüftet..."

Zusammenfassend:
-so leicht wie keine andere bekannte (derjenige vergleicht und wiegt anscheinend gerne und viele Protektoren, vgl diverse andere Threads.)
-dünnes Material, da es sich klein zusammenfalten lässt
-massive Plastikhartschalen auf dünne Jacke geschraubt kombiniert mit guter belüftung (oder auch: schlechter Sitz für Anfänger, Hartschalen verrutschen sobald man drauf landet)

Beschwerden bezüglich des zitierten Jackentests bitte an den dafür verantwortlichen User.

Hab ja nix dagegen, dass du so rumfährst, aber verkauf das nicht als der Weisheit letzter Schluss. Oder lass wenigtens noch andere Meinungen zu.


----------



## tebis (5. Mai 2017)

Ich würde ein Fahrtechnik-Training empfehlen. Viele Stürze entstehen entweder durch Unachtsamkeit oder schlicht im Kopf durch Selbstüberschätzung oder Angst. Bei einem Fahrtechnik-Training bekommt man ein meiner Meinung nach wichtiges Basis-Gerüst vermittelt, auf dem sich aufbauen lässt und das Sicherheit vermittelt, indem man gezeigt bekommt, was sinnvoll ist und was nicht. Trotzdem wird es zu Stürzen kommen, wenn auch nicht so häufig und hoffentlich nicht mit schweren Schäden. Da kann ein bisschen Protektion schon helfen. Wichtig wäre mir, dass sich das Schutzequipment angenehm tragen lässt und dadurch die Akzeptanz beim Fahrer steigt. Der beste Schutz taugt bekanntermaßen nichts, wenn er zu Hause im Schrank hängt.
Aber auch mit Schutz kann noch genug passieren. Ich selbst hatte in 2015 mehrere Monate Zwangspause nach einem Sturz, trotz kompletter Protektorenbestückung meinerseits (Jacke, Fullface, Protektorhose, Knie/Schienbeinprotektor). Und das ganze bei einem Abgang nahe Schrittgeschwindigkeit....

Gruß 
tebis


----------



## rmaurer (5. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Wenn man allerdings den Protektor schon im Rucksack hat, kann man die Jakce auch gleich weg lassen, weil sie nix bringt



wieso? Ich trage die Weste doch wegen der Schulterprotektoren.



_Vader schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend:
> -so leicht wie keine andere bekannte (derjenige vergleicht und wiegt anscheinend gerne und viele Protektoren, vgl diverse andere Threads.)
> -dünnes Material, da es sich klein zusammenfalten lässt
> -massive Plastikhartschalen auf dünne Jacke geschraubt kombiniert mit guter belüftung (oder auch: schlechter Sitz für Anfänger, Hartschalen verrutschen sobald man drauf landet)



Wir sollten hier mal ein klein wenig objektiv bleiben. Du verzerrst mit deiner bewussten Drammatisierung oben nur meine Aussagen und ziehst daraus dann Schlüsse die ich so nie gesagt habe. Die Weste besteht nicht nur aus "massiven Plastikschalen" die "auf dünne Jacke geschraubt" (?) direkt auf der Haut aufliegen und beim kleinsten Luftzug verrutschen. Tatsächlich haben die Schulterprotektoren einen Mischaufbau im "Hard shell design" bei dem eine Kombination aus Schaumstoff (Schlagdämpfung) und Hartschale (Verteilung der Aufprallenegerie auf eine größere Fläche) zum Einsatz kommt, ähnlich der IXS Bikeparkweste. Dass ich in deinen Augen wie ein Plastikritter aussehe damit kann ich leben.

Und ja sie wiegt 630g, die IXS ca. 1,5kg - ist wiegen im Forum auf einmal uncool?


----------



## drobbel (6. Mai 2017)

Der beste Schutz vor Stürzen ist sicher mehr Fahrtechnik, aber insbesondere wenn man nicht mit 60km/h durch die Vegetation schießt, ist der beste Schutz während Stürzen vielleicht auch mehr Falltechnik? Mal ein Jahr Judo oder so durchziehen?


----------



## burki111 (6. Mai 2017)

Mhh, lese hier etwas von Waldwegen (was das auch immer sein mag) und andererseits von kompletter Ritterrüstung.
Die meisten Stürze passieren doch aufgrund von Unaufmerksamkeiten und Selbstüber- bzw. Fehleinschätzung.
Fehlende Konzentration ist häufig in fehlender Kondition begründet, d.h. mit letzter Kraft den Aufstieg hinauf und dann hinein in die Abfahrt...

Ich würde vorallem in Kondition, Gleichgewicht, Beweglichkeit und Kraft investieren und natürlich ständig das Fahren üben, um sich und das Bike wirklich kennen zu lernen.
Jegliche Schutzausrüstung kann da nur ein klein wenig Fehlentscheidungen abmildern.


----------



## lrgrdt (6. Mai 2017)

Oha, ich verkaufe am besten meine Schutzausrüstung, sonst werd ich noch als Plastikritter abgestempelt und wenns ganz böse kommt werden dann noch Rückschlüsse auf mein Können gezogen...nene, das ist mir zu heiß

Sicherheit ist eine sehr subjektive Sache, da gibt es kein "da reicht Knieschoner". Es gibt nur die volle Ausrüstung die alle empfindlichen Stellen des Körpers schützt, was davon weggelassen werden kann hängt von der Risikobereitschaft jedes Einzelnen ab.
Fahrtechnik ist klingt zwar gut, bringt aber nur in der Situation was in der ich mit einem Sturz rechnen kann und diesen dann mittels Skills abwende. Das sind eher seltene Sturzsituationen, meistens kommt der Sturz genau dann wenn überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet wird, das Vorderrad schmiert ab, auf einmal ist da ein Baum oder man rutscht von den Pedalen, hat vergessen die Gabel zu öffnen und weiter technische Defekte am Bike die zum Sturz führen können.  

Mit einem Protektorenrucksack schwitze ich mehr als mit meine Evok Jacke, die liegen nämlich press am Rücken an und erlauben keine Zirkulation. Ich trage dazu einen Rucksack mit so einem abgesetzten Netzteil am Rücken, optimal. 
Empfehlen würde ich auch noch eine Radlershorts mit Hüftprotektoren.


----------



## _Vader (6. Mai 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> .. bringt aber nur in der Situation was in der ich mit einem Sturz rechnen kann und diesen dann mittels Skills abwende. Das sind *eher seltene Sturzsituationen*, meistens kommt der Sturz genau dann wenn überhaupt nicht damit gerechnet wird, *das Vorderrad schmiert ab, auf einmal ist da ein Baum oder man rutscht von den Pedalen, hat vergessen die Gabel zu öffnen* und weiter technische Defekte am Bike die zum Sturz führen können.



Klar jedem das seine, aber wer auf Trails bis S2 oder leichte S3 ne Protektorjacke und Hüftrüstung braucht, ist einfach unterdurchschnittlich beim Biken (entweder Technik oder Mut oder beides). Wenn ihr das zugegeben könnt, haben wir auch kein Problem. Wenn ihr allerdings behauptet ihr hättet Mut und könnt richtig gut biken und braucht aber trotzdem die Ritterrüstung, habt ihr euch selbst widersprochen. Und allen die volle Montur zu empfehlen (und hier gehts um ne Empfehlung), halte ich für ziemlich hirnrissig. Darum gehts mir in erster Linie. Mir doch egal wie ihr rumfahrt...

Hier mal meine Sicht auf deine *unabwendbaren* Probleme:

*Vordererrad schmiert weg*: Mist hätte ich doch mehr Druck draufgegeben.. sieht man ja eigtl, dass es staubig ist.. 
*Ups da ist ja ein Baum*: Mist hätt ich mal meine Augen auf gemacht.. oder wenn ich besser fahren könnte wäre meine Blickführung 10m vor dem Bike und nicht 1m vor dem Vorderrad..
*Vom Pedal gerutscht*: Kacke, nicht genug mit den Beinen abgefedert oder nicht sauber gepusht vor dem Kicker.
*Vergessen die Gable zu öffnen*: Mist wär ich bloß schlauer.. Wenn ich ne bessere Technik/Erfahrung hätte, hätt ichs auf dem ersten  meter gemerkt..
*Oder bei Kickern*: Kacke zu schief angefahren.. daher Landung verkackt..
Kacke zu weit in die eine oder andere Richtung gelehnt, weil ich zu schlecht bin um die anpruchsvolle Anfahrt entspannt genug zu fahren..

Und vieles dergleichen mehr. Alles Fahrtechnikfehler.
Außer technischem Defekt, der bei mir zumindest sehr, sehr selten ist kann man alles mit Erfahrung/Technik kompensieren.
Also ihr Plastikritter, viel Spaß noch! Ich geh biken!


----------



## lrgrdt (6. Mai 2017)

Mir ist es egal wie ich im Vergleich zu anderen Fahre, stell dir vor.

Klar sind das alles Fahrtechnikfehler, aber Fehler passieren, Profis und auch dir. Und wenn dann mal was schiefgeht ist es besser wenn man geschützt ist, das lässt sich nur schwer wegdiskutieren, wie gesagt, das hängt von der Risikobereitschaft ab. Solange nix passiert is ja alles in Butter.
Mach du mal weiterhin ne gute Figur und untermauer dein Können durch minimale Schutzausrüstung. Die Plastikritter denken dann so:  boar, krasser Profi und du dann so: oh yeah.
*rofl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N0S (6. Mai 2017)

Jetzt versteh ich endlich warum die Profis hinfallen... Weil sie einfach falsch fahren! 

 Muss jeder selbst entscheiden ob und was er anzieht. Vorallem als Anfänger lieber etwas mehr Schutz.  Alles schützen kann man nicht aber wenns hart auf hart kommt ist man schon mal froh was angehabt zu haben. Und die fahrtechnik wird ja auch während dem fahren erlernt... 

Im bikepark hab ich immer fullface, knieschoner und Protektor Jacke an. Auf den trails je nach Schwierigkeit und wie gut ich ihn kenne knieschoner und helm.


----------



## _Vader (6. Mai 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Klar sind das alles Fahrtechnikfehler, (...)
> 
> Mach du mal weiterhin ne gute Figur und untermauer dein Können durch minimale Schutzausrüstung. Die Plastikritter denken dann so:  boar, krasser Profi und du dann so: oh yeah.
> *rofl*


1. Mit meinem post, wollt ich nur ausdrücken dass es sehr wohl fahrfehler sind, sie du als unabwendbar aufführst. Mehr nicht. Hast ja auch dann selbst gemerkt. Jeder macht fehlst, manche mehr manche weniger. Ich bin weiß gott kein profi, aber objektiv genug um den fehlst erst mal bei mir zu suchen. Und dann versuchen es in Zukunft besser zu machen. 

2. Der letzte teil is ja wohl ziemlich lächerlich. Egal nochmal für dich: Es is mir echt scheißegal wie du rumfährst. Ich bin normalerweise der letzte in unserer Gruppe der iwelche vorurteile und intoleranzen bringt. nur sollte man einem Anfänger nicht empfehlen sich für stinknormale trails und forstwege Protektorjacken und Hüfträude zuzulegen, nur weil man zu der eher ängstlichen Minderheit gehört (ich sehe sehr,sehr selten protektorjacken auf unseren trails) und damit eventuell seine Angst schürt und er sich für fast 1000 tacken schutzausrüstung zulegt, die evtl gar nicht braucht. Und vlt auch nach 2 wochen nicht mehr anlegt. Einfach bisschen aufm teppich bleiben. Wenn er bisschen Erfahrung gesammelt hat und sich dafür entscheidet is alles im lot. Aber schutzausrüstung einem fahrtechniktraining vorzuziehen halt ich nach wie vor für schwachsinn..


----------



## mw.dd (6. Mai 2017)

Soll sich der TE doch so ein Protektorenhemd kaufen, wenn er meint das auf seinen Touren zu brauchen. Ich würde es nicht tun...
Im übrigen kommt für mich als unabdingbare Schutzausrüstung nach Helm und Handschuhen und vor den Knieschützern eine Brille!


----------



## lrgrdt (6. Mai 2017)

das Vorderrad kann halt auch wegschmieren wenn der Boden unerwartet schmierig ist...etc pp, vom Pedal aberutscht, für eine Sekunde die Konzentration verloren und zack, schon ist der Baum, Stein etc, im Weg und in diesen Situationen nutzt die beste Fahrtechnik nix, das ist dann einfach scheisse gelaufen und genau davor schütze ich mich, hab nämlich keine Lust auf Querschnittslähmung oderso.  

Der letzte Teil war nicht lächerlich, der war polemisch und damit hast du angefangen^^ wer mit Polemik daherkommt muss auch mit Polemik umgehen können.  
Klar auf Forstwegen und easy Trails kann man auf eine Weste, Jacke verzichten, sobald man aber übern Lenker gehen kann, was dem TE passiert ist, sollte man seine Wirbelsäule schützen, aufm Steinfeld abrollen ist halt auch doof. Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, die Evoc Jacke mit Rucksack+Netzrückteil ist für mich der bessere Deal als ein Protektorenrucksack, das Ding press am Rücken ohne Zirkulation geht garnicht. Die ml die ich mit der Jacke eventuell mehr schwitze sind zu vernachlässigen. Du würdest im Vorbeifahren auch garnicht erkennen dass ich ne Protektorenjacke trage. Und Hüftschutz is auch easy, ne gepolsterte Radlhose trägt wohl jeder, die seitlichen Protektoren sind in jeder Hinsicht unauffällig. Also nix mit Plastikritter, zumal die Evok Jacke jetzt auch für den härteren Enduro Einsatz gemacht ist, mit Downhill Protektor würd ich jetzt auch nicht auf den Hometrails rumfahren


----------



## MrMapei (6. Mai 2017)

Von was für Strecken empfehlt ihr denn so eine komplette Schutzausrüstung?
Dem TE ging es ja um folgendes:


clowz schrieb:


> also als fahrziel für mich ist jetzt nicht dass ich die stecken mit möglichst hohen tempo durchbretter, aber dass halt schon ein schöner flow entsteht ... und weiters dass ich die gegend um mein heimatort rum schön erkunde ... da gibts zwar wenig wirklich angelegte wege, aber unzählige wanderwege die alle ganz nett zum befahren sind.


Soll man für solche Strecken wirklich Knie-, Ellenbogenschoner und Protektorenwesten anziehen?


----------



## lrgrdt (6. Mai 2017)

Risikobereitschaft ist auch keine Frage der Skills, das ist eine Charaktereigenschaft, wer sich schon immer gut eingepackt hat wird das auch später beibehalten. 
Ich fühl mich einfach unwohl wenn ich ohne Rückenschutz irgendwo runterbretter, das ist dann so als ob ich ein rohes Ei mit mir rumtrage. Gefällt mir einfach nicht. 
Weiter find ich deine Art und Weise einfach nicht korrekt, wenn hier ein Anfänger mit wenig Selbstvertrauen mitliest, der kauft sich vielleicht keinen Rückenschutz, weil er will ja kein Plastikritter sein über den die coolen Jungs lachen, verkackt einen Drop, landet mit ganz viel Pech auf nem Stein und ist Querschnittsgelähmt, und ja, sowas passiert...dafür möchte ich keine Verantwortung übernehmen, deswegen empfehle ich jeden der danach fragt, und das sind meistens Anfänger, den maximalen Schutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrMapei (6. Mai 2017)

Was hab ich gemacht?


lrgrdt schrieb:


> Weiter find ich deine Art und Weise einfach nicht korrekt, wenn hier ein Anfänger mit wenig Selbstvertrauen mitliest, der kauft sich vielleicht keinen Rückenschutz, weil er will ja kein Plastikritter sein über den die coolen Jungs lachen, verkackt einen Drop, landet mit ganz viel Pech auf nem Stein und ist Querschnittsgelähmt, und ja, sowas passiert...


Ich habe lediglich 2 Fragen gestellt.....

Warum sollte sich deswegen ein Anfänger keine Rückenprotektoren kaufen?


----------



## lrgrdt (6. Mai 2017)

Sorry, ich meinte Vader, wir ham da wohl zur gleichen Zeit getippt^^


----------



## MrMapei (6. Mai 2017)

Okay


----------



## aibeekey (7. Mai 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Klar jedem das seine, aber wer auf Trails bis S2 oder leichte S3 ne Protektorjacke und Hüftrüstung braucht, ist einfach unterdurchschnittlich beim Biken (entweder Technik oder Mut oder beides). Wenn ihr das zugegeben könnt, haben wir auch kein Problem. Wenn ihr allerdings behauptet ihr hättet Mut und könnt richtig gut biken und braucht aber trotzdem die Ritterrüstung, habt ihr euch selbst widersprochen.





_Vader schrieb:


> Ich bin normalerweise der letzte in unserer Gruppe der iwelche vorurteile und intoleranzen bringt.



"Ich bin ja tolerant und ohne Vorurteile, ABER....."


----------



## _Vader (7. Mai 2017)

wo ist das jetzt intolerant oder vorurteil? Hab schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich nix gegen dagegen hab wie ihr oder sonst wer rumfahrt. Vlt macht bei euch ja die Jacke auch Sinn. Mir komplett wurscht. Nur gegen die Empfehlung hab ich was. Und da darf man jawohl seine Meinung vertreten. Das mit ängstlich oder wenig Fahrtechnik sind die einzigen dinge die mir eingefallen sind. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Oder warum sonst trägt man ne protektorweste auf Wegen, wo laut  TE "nicht gebrettert" wird sondern "geflowt", und dazu noch "schön die gegend erkundet" wird. Habt ihr den eingangspost überhaupt gelesen? Seit mitte august fährt er mtb und dann hats ihn einmal gelegt und ihr empfehlt zu den vorhandenen knie und ellenbogenschonern eher ne kack protektorjacke als ein oder mehrere fahrtrainings?  Das nenn ich z.b verantwortungslos. Vlt fühlt er sich durch die ganzen Protektoren ein wenig unbesiegbar, fährt schneller und stürzt noch schlimmer. Ne jacke schützt einen auch nicht vor allem. Einen protektorrucksack haett ich ja noch unterschrieben. Aber so muss ich mich schon arg wundern.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Weiter find ich deine Art und Weise einfach nicht korrekt,



Ich finde es vor allem nicht korrekt, Anfängern weiszumachen, dass Radfahren im Wald so gefährlich ist das dafür spezielle Schutzkleidung benötigt wird.


----------



## ForG (7. Mai 2017)

Hi,
meine persönliche Fallstatistik (zu Beginn meiner Bike-Suchtkarriere):
- aus dem Stand umgekippt, da ich die Clickpedale nicht gewartet habe (echt dämlich)
- nicht rechtzeitig ausgeklickt (Schmerz lehrt...)
- Angst bekommen und irgendeinen Blödsinn gemacht (auch dämlich).

Aus voller Fahrt habe ich mich nur ganz selten langgemacht, meist bremst man da ja noch etwas ab, bevor es knallt.

Das Tragen einer Protektorweste würde ich von meinem Revier abhängig machen. Fahre ich mit Highspeed über brutale Trails, würde ich mir eine zulegen. Auf normalen Trails mit Wurzelpassagen etc. wäre mir eine Weste zumindest im Sommer zu warm, da ich in der Regel viel bergauf fahre. Die Alternative mit der leichten Weste könnte da schon interessant sein, wenn ich mal einen Alpencross oder so mache.
Knieschoner werde ich mir wohl auch zulegen. 
Fahrtechnikkurse finde ich auch empfehlenswert, da man in kritischen Situationen noch ein paar Handlungsalternativen erhält. Eine saubere Fahrtechnik hilft natürlich immer.

Also erst mal mit einem überschaubaren Equipment anfangen und abwarten, ob man es überhaupt nutzt, bevor man viel Geld ausgibt, welches man auch an Shimano etc. für Verschleißteile überweisen könnte.
In Bikeparks kann man sich ja auch alles ausleihen, wenn es einen dorthin zieht!


----------



## lrgrdt (7. Mai 2017)

> wo ist das jetzt intolerant oder vorurteil? Hab schon mehrfach gesagt, dass ich nix gegen dagegen hab wie ihr oder sonst wer rumfahrt. Vlt macht bei euch ja die Jacke auch Sinn. Mir komplett wurscht. Nur gegen die Empfehlung hab ich was. Und da darf man jawohl seine Meinung vertreten. Das mit ängstlich oder wenig Fahrtechnik sind die einzigen dinge die mir eingefallen sind. Ist zumindest bei mir so. Oder warum sonst trägt man ne protektorweste auf Wegen, wo laut TE "nicht gebrettert" wird sondern "geflowt", und dazu noch "schön die gegend erkundet" wird. Habt ihr den eingangspost überhaupt gelesen? Seit mitte august fährt er mtb und dann hats ihn einmal gelegt und ihr empfehlt zu den vorhandenen knie und ellenbogenschonern eher ne kack protektorjacke als ein oder mehrere fahrtrainings?  Das nenn ich z.b verantwortungslos. Vlt fühlt er sich durch die ganzen Protektoren ein wenig unbesiegbar, fährt schneller und stürzt noch schlimmer. Ne jacke schützt einen auch nicht vor allem. Einen protektorrucksack haett ich ja noch unterschrieben. Aber so muss ich mich schon arg wundern.



Hab ich gelesen, aber hier hat sich eine Grundsatzdiskussion entwickelt, was dem TE wahrscheinlich mehr nutzt als ein paar schlaue Ratschläge, ist natürlich doof für die User  die schlaue Ratschläge erteilen  Ich könnte an dieser Stelle auch fragen wie du vom EP auf Plastikritter kommt^^
Fahrtechnik Kurse sind ne gute Sache, schützen aber nicht vor den unmittelbaren Folgen des Sturzes, ganz einfach. Falltraining hingegen halte ich für fragwürdig, Stürze kommen meist zu schnell&plötzlich als dass da noch Platz für eine Entscheidung wäre, und je nach Bodenbeschaffenheit, Steine etc, ist Abrollen ohne Rückenschutz auch nicht wirklich toll. Man braucht schon viel Fallerfahrung um in dem Bruchteil einer Sekunde die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen... Und da sind wir auch schon beim Thema:

Neben Helm ist für mich der Rückenschutz das wichtigste, denn hier können irreparable Schäden entstehen, klar oder?
Einen Protektorenrucksack würdest du absegnen? Die Dinger sind für mich der allergrößte Quatsch. Hab ich gehabt, im Laufe der Touren konnte ich mein Jersey auswringen, es war wirklich ekelhaft mit dem Ding zu fahren, weil die press am Rücken anliegen.
Hab mir dann die Evoc Jacke gekauft, ist nicht wirklich ne Jacke, ist ein besseres Shirt, heißt aber so. Dazu ein Rucksack der mit so nem Netzteil vom Körper entkoppelt ist: perfekt! Der Rückenprotektor hat Lüftungslöcher die eine gute Luftzirkulation bewirken. Schulter und Brust sind auch noch geschützt und ich schwitze weniger, höchstens genausoviel wie mit einem Protektorrucksack. Und die Evoc Jacket ist dabei auch noch ziemlich unauffällig.
Nochmal zu meiner Empfehlung: konkret empfehlen tue ich garnichts, ich sage nur das überall dort wo irreparable Schäden zu befürchten sind Protektoren getragen werden sollten, was man dann weglässt: das soll bitte jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen!!


----------



## mw.dd (7. Mai 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Dazu ein Rucksack der mit so nem Netzteil vom Körper entkoppelt ist: perfekt!



Die finde ich z.B. überhaupt nicht gut, zumindest dann wenn der Rucksack vollgepackt ist. Der Schwerpunkt verlagert sich unangenehm weit von Körper weg...



lrgrdt schrieb:


> Neben Helm ist für mich der Rückenschutz das wichtigste, denn hier können irreparable Schäden entstehen, klar oder?



Ich habe schon viele Verletzungen beim Radfahren selbst erlebt bzw. selbst erlitten; Rückenverletzung war keine einzige dabei. Diese Beobachtung deckt sich m.E.n. mit den Untersuchungen zum Thema: die Gefahr von Wirbelsäulenverletzungen ist anscheinend nicht besonders hoch...

Irreparable Schäden können übrigens an jedem Körperteil entstehen. Insofern erstaunt es mich, dass Du anscheinend eine Brille für nicht so wichtig hältst.


----------



## rmaurer (7. Mai 2017)

lrgrdt schrieb:


> Einen Protektorenrucksack würdest du absegnen? Die Dinger sind für mich der allergrößte Quatsch. Hab ich gehabt, im Laufe der Touren konnte ich mein Jersey auswringen, es war wirklich ekelhaft mit dem Ding zu fahren, weil die press am Rücken anliegen.



Ich höre hier stark Evoc Rucksack heraus. Evoc vertritt die Meinung dass der Protektor möglichst nah am Rücken aufliegen soll deswegen entwickeln sich deren Rucksäcke schnell zu einer Rückensauna. Viele andere Hersteller sehen dass nicht so eng, daher tragen sich deren Protektorrucksäcke genausogut belüftet wie jeder stinknormale Rucksack.

Die Kombination Weste mit integriertem Rückenschutz + Rucksack drüber bin ich früher auch gefahren, der Rucksack fand aber auf dem "glatten" Rückenprotektor der Weste wenig Halt und ruschte immer hin und her, ausserdem war es insgesamt deutlich heißer als mit Protektorrucksack (verwende einen TransAlpine Pro mit Rückenprotektor bzw. Ergon BA3).

Da ich den Rucksack immer trage, die Weste aber nur bei "besonderen Anlässen" (z.b. auf S1 Trails, extra für @_Vader), macht es meines Erachtens auch mehr Sinn den Protektor direkt im Rucksack zu haben da er sonst keine Nachteile hat bzgl. Belüftung, Gewicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clowz (7. Mai 2017)

Jungs, vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Da ich, wie Eingangs erwähnt nicht mehr ganz jung bin, ist der Jugendliche Leichtsinn auch nicht so gross
Dh dass ich mit 40+ kmh übern single Trailer Rausch wird nicht passieren, und ich hab auch nicht vor mich dauernd am Limit zu bewegen um die Protektoren möglichst oft "auszunutzen". 

Der Tip mitn Judo ist nett, und ich hab das tatsächlich vom Judo verinnerlicht, ist auch das einzige was davon geblieben ist

Fahrtechnik aufzubauen ist natürlich auch meine oberste Prämisse, aber natürlich kann man sich auch Mal überschätzen und da werd ich zumindest teilweise vorerst lieber einen Protektor mehr Anziehen als evt notwendig.
Grad da ich vorhab öfter den Petzen flowtrail zu fahren und sich dort zig Leute verletzt haben da er eben leicht ist, aber halt auch Recht flott. 

Kondition ist natürlich auch ein Thema, und die ist eigentlich auch ganz okay.

Das was mir atm noch fehlt sind Knieschoner mit denen ich auch gut uphill komm da ich da einen fehlkauf getätigt hab, aber dazu gibt's eh einen thread


----------



## champfriend (14. Mai 2017)

Das die Leute, mit weniger Protektoren an, die besseren Fahrer sind habe ich erfolgreich widerlegt(Keine Protektoren und kein Plan^^)

Knieschützer von Ion kann ich nur empfehlen, da gibts auch ne "Lite" Variante die wohl zum All Mountain fahren passen dürfte.
Ich kann nur jedem raten der mit dem biken anfängt nicht an Protektoren zu sparen, denn am Anfang wirft es jeden hin.

Das Fahrtechnik training hier so hoch angepriesen wird verstehe ich nicht. Man kann sich auf Youtube bestimmte Sachen anschauen und dann einfach selber probieren, hier geht es schlieslich nicht um Raketenwissenschaft.

Am besten viel fahren und am Anfang vor allem nicht alleine fahren. Wenn was passiert ist es immer gut noch jemanden dabei zu haben.


----------



## rmaurer (14. Mai 2017)

bzgl. "Weste"

Ich habe mir jetzt mal diese hier bestellt:







http://www.amplifisports.com/de/cat/protektoren-6973/brustprotektoren-6984/prod/joint-shirt-119533/

Schulter + Brustprotektoren, <400g schwer
Lässt sich zudem schnell anziehen wegen dem Zipp

und diese:

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/race-face-flank-core-d30-tm-protektor-shirt-206745

den Rückenprotektor kann man hier herausnehmen und in den Rucksack verfrachten


----------

